# Taking stock before my first box order and new humidor arrive.



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, I've been smoking for about two years now. Had my own humidor for around a year and I've completely outgrown it. Have a box order on the way as well as another small humi. Decided to finally organize my stash a little, see what I have, and take a couple pictures while I'm at it.





































A couple pictures focusing on my pig since I find there to be something strangely beautiful about this vitola.



















And a couple pictures of a Casa Gomez sampler I have in my travel humi right now.



















Thanks for looking fellas. Sorry if it's a bit picture heavy, but I figure that's what this section of the board is for


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Nice! That Pig looks delicious. I wish I could find some more, I miss them. :bawling:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Love big pictures. Thanks for sharing. That's a nice group of sticks.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice stash. Need to pick up 1 of those pigs, Its on my to try list


----------



## AxemansHell (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice looking spread!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice! Keep the cello on those Perdomo Oscuro's the wrappers on those love to dry out. On the G2's, if they're new smoke 'em. They don't age well IMO.

Best of luck!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Great stash Jacob! Lookin' really good! :rockon:


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I enjoy taking pictures almost as much as I enjoy looking at them.



DeeSkank said:


> Nice! That Pig looks delicious. I wish I could find some more, I miss them. :bawling:


Well, my understanding is that the pig is going to be released in the T52 blend sometime relatively soon.  Hopefully that's the truth.

@MoreBeer

Thanks for the advice on the Perdomos. The G2s are probably going on about a year old now. Looks like I'll have to get around to lighting them up.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice variety there and good photos.
Enjoy, enjoy.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice shots! Can't wait to get some pigs myself!


----------

